# Mark Driscoll's response to critics...



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2009)

I just saw this posted on the resurgence blog Spring Cleaning | TheResurgence

This past Sunday I listened, with my wife, to the previous Sunday sermon from Mars Hill. I mentioned to her when the sermon was over that I "sensed" an undercurent of the recent pyro-criticism. At the time I believed that Pastor Mark's "response" (if you could call it that) was humble, gracious,& teachable.

I believe that this blog post proves that.

I understand that a lot of people don't like him, and to be honest if I lived in Seattle I would not be part of Mars Hill, for a lot of reasons.

However in the interest of the peace & purity of the gospel I pray that on this site at least we can put to rest the slanders that have been circulating...

PAX


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 6, 2009)

I liked the guy. Then after Pyro, i didn't like the guy (even "un-followed" him on twitter) now I'm starting to like him again.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 6, 2009)

I haven't paid much attention to Driscoll and the "controversy" surrounding him. I know very little about him. But he sounds like someone with whom I'd love to smoke a few stogies and have a few brews.

All the while praising our glorious King Jesus for saving us from our sins.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2009)

Ben, I use the same standard. "Is this someone I would like to drink a beer with"?


----------



## Zenas (Apr 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good standard to me.


----------



## Archlute (Apr 6, 2009)

I could think of a lot of people with whom I would like to drink a beer, but who still should not be in the pastorate, so that's not really a great criteria.

And again, Kevin, it is not slander when it is a publicly acknowledged fact. Both modern legal definition, and the biblical definition, of slander is that slander is a _false_ statement or account of events presented with the malicious intent of defaming a person or institution. 

It is, however, not slanderous to speak the truth on a matter, and to call a man to account for actions or words that he has clearly engaged in or spoken. Be clear on that, please. I've seen too many problems caused in presbyteries due to a misunderstanding (or misrepresentation) of what constitutes slander.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2009)

To be fair Adam, my "drink a beer" standard was not intended to replace ordination exams.

And I do stand by my use of "slander". Some have accused a brother of promoting "p0rnography" for speaking (too?) bluntly about intimet acts between married couples.

Now pastoral advice to (married!) couples may be blunt, may be explicet, may be in bad taste, may be inapropriate for the audience, it may be many things, ALL OF WHICH ARE OPEN TO LEGITIMATE CRITICISM, however this is not (according to any meaningful standerd) p0rnography.

(BTW you pass my "drink a beer standard!)


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 6, 2009)

I've only heard a few sermons by Driscoll. His first sermon in his Ruth series was very good... I'd dare say amazing.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 6, 2009)

I just LOVE him,even I dont drink or smoke (anymore) He would be the man I would partake with,Oddly enough If I had to get in a streetfight,defend my family with a firearm or die a martyrs death He would be the man I would choose,I understand This may seem odd but the truth is that there is at times a lack of Godly masculinity within the church these days and I feel strongly that The Body of Christ needs more men like Him and he is a fine example of a Christian man,now if he could only be stronger in his position for limited atonement.my


----------



## Michael Doyle (Apr 7, 2009)

All slander aside, I wish he would just kinda fade into his own congregation and stay off my computer screen, not likely considering how he loves the limelight. My


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 7, 2009)

I think one thing that is so good about receiving grace is that we can hand it out too! I really hate it when I offend people and say things that injure others. Many times I don't mean to...other times I do. But in the end, I'm thankful for the grace given to me by my brothers and sisters in the form of forgiveness. I hope he has found his in us and in others around the Net.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 7, 2009)

I listen to Mark every week and enjoy his style. His sermon on "Men and Marriage" really convicted me big time. Mars Hill Church | Trial | Marriage and Men


----------



## tellville (Apr 7, 2009)

Mark Driscoll has probably the best first name out of any pastor I know.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 7, 2009)

tellville said:


> Mark Driscoll has probably the best first name out of any pastor I know.



Naw! You forgot R.C's first name is!


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not very familiar with this person.

From what little I do know, we must pray for this man. He has great potential to be used of God in discipling people in the Word of God or to lead them astray.

In reformed theology, we know that over time, it will become more clear. Not that we can know perfectly in this life, but we will see the fruit of the Holy Spirit in a person's life- faith and repentance.

If we see this more, we can be assured of God's grace working in his life.

If we see this little, we know God is proving out this person as he is being tried and tested.

Is it the eternal faith and grace of God or one who receives the Word with gladness initially but in time of testing falls away (and never was)- I do not know.

But over time, it will become more clear. Pray for this high-profile individual that God will see fit to use him to model faith, repentance and discipleship toward God's Word in this untoward generation.



> Matthew 7
> 
> 13Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide is the gate, and broad is the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:
> 
> ...


----------



## lynnie (Apr 7, 2009)

That was really nice. Thanks.


----------



## Zenas (Apr 7, 2009)

He appears to be maturing, recognizing a time and a place for some of the things he says.

Often, when he is criticized, I don't find what he is saying necessarily wrong, only said in the wrong context or place. He seems to be recognizing that.


----------

